# Chuck Fellows "Horizontal Single"



## Jeff02 (May 1, 2009)

I just downloaded the planes for Chuck Fellows Horizontal Single Engine and have a question for those who have built this engine.
I did not see any mention of the Cam or the Valve rod Actuator, where can I find this information?

Thanks for your Help in advance!


----------



## Metal Butcher (May 1, 2009)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> I just downloaded the planes for Chuck Fellows Horizontal Single Engine and have a question for those who have built this engine.
> I did not see any mention of the Cam or the Valve rod Actuator, where can I find this information?
> 
> Thanks for your Help in advance!



I just finished building mine. Below is a link to my build thread that also includes links to all previous builds by other members. The photos and additional links will show the information you seek.

A very simple and good running engine that's fun to build.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4761.0

-MB


----------

